# Stuff won't make you happy - but slingshots might!



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I've had a feeling tickling the back of my mind for days now, and I thought it might be good to get it out.

I stay pretty busy, and not by choice. I work, have a full load of classes, and try to be a good husband and son. I spend a lot of time rushing around and creating task lists that I never manage to complete. I am also drawn to a myriad of hobbies (as I suspect many of you here are), and I find myself dreaming of the next experience or adventure. I never seem to have enough money, or time to pursue them all. If I'm not careful I romanticize all the possibilities before me, dreaming of futures that could be. That often leads me to a dissatisfied state of being. I feel like Henderson the Rain King, my heart murmuring, "I want, I want, I want". The item I hold in my hand loses it's luster, and the moment in which I exist becomes blurred as I shift my eyes to the horizon.

The other day I went to visit my wife at work for lunch. I arrived early, and decided to brave the 30F weather and take a couple shots with my slingshot in the empty parking lot. With an open field and treeline as my backstop, I began shooting at a tin can. I would take a couple shots, then lean into my still running car to warm the looped tubes before popping back out to snap off a few more shots. I spent fifteen minutes slinging, celebrating my hits and letting the misses roll off my back. I didn't think about my next desired purchase, just the simple instrument in my hands. I finished and had lunch with the most beautiful woman I've ever met. I lost myself in our conversation and her flashing smile. My vision was sharp and clear, focused on the woman sitting across from me. For the first time in a long while, that voice in my heart was silent. It was the best moment I've had in six months.

I'm gonna try and chase that feeling this year. I'm not a rich guy, but I live beyond comfortably. Perhaps I can do with a little less stuff, and just enjoy simple things like a hitting cans or talking to my wife. Or better yet, if I could just get my wife into shooting cans! If I can't learn to be satisfied with what I have now, buying a house or new car won't make much of a difference. I figure that a humble hobby like slingshots may help me learn that lesson. Either way, it's interesting to look at your life from a new perspective and I felt like putting it out there. Thanks for reading.

(*side note: If you were about to send me a $100+ custom frame before you read this, ignore everything I said! :king


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well said Mikey! For some reason I'm a collector, what ever hobby I'm into I'll dive in deep. None of the things I enjoy cost much money, I like to play outdoors and love nature and most hobbies fit into that category.

My wife and I had a conversation a little while ago and we both agreed that when we first met and got our first efficiency apartment we were both our happiest. We didn't have anything, we paid our bills and we had fun.

You nailed it! If you're living comfortably, you should be happy and embrace what's important!!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I'm gonna try and chase that feeling this year.


A moving narrative Mikey. You strike me as a searcher, a man who lives by the seat of his pants and the audacity of his next conquest. Have you considered powered paragliding?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

HB: Are you out of your mind?! Seriously though, that looks like fun. My dad used to skydive before I was born, but I don't think I've got the money or guts for that. I just took my first plane ride 4 years ago, and I still get super tense during take offs and landings. I'm the dude who exhales and cheers when we come to a full stop on the runway. My wife probably wouldn't approve either. Although she did just take out a life insurance policy on me...

Is that you in the pic btw? If so, kudos. That looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve never purchased anything that truly made me happy I thought it did at the time. The newness hadn’t worn off, before I was thinking about a bigger and better one of whatever it was.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Devil's SIL: You said it! I think living in America (or any developed country) can often cause people to have choice paralysis. We have so many opportunities and paths ahead of us, we may feel overwhelmed at choosing one. And if you do choose one, you may spend all your time wondering what was down the ones you didn't take, instead of appreciating the journey of the path you're on. It's a unique problem, and one relatively new to the human experience. I could live a thousand years and not have enough time to do everything I want. But I suppose that lends a certain beauty to the choices we make in life. The time I spend with my wife is colored sweeter because I have prized that moment with her over all other possibilities. Same for slingshots, or work, books, etc.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

No, that's not me. Sigh...

There's been a void in my life since I moved to 5/16 ammo...

I might just get a trampoline.


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> HB: Are you out of your mind?! Seriously though, that looks like fun. My dad used to skydive before I was born, but I don't think I've got the money or guts for that. I just took my first plane ride 4 years ago, and I still get super tense during take offs and landings. I'm the dude who exhales and cheers when we come to a full stop on the runway. My wife probably wouldn't approve either. Although she did just take out a life insurance policy on me...
> 
> Is that you in the pic btw? If so, kudos. That looks pretty sweet.


Mikey, I understand your feelings. I never understood the need to jump from a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Devil's SIL: You said it! I think living in America (or any developed country) can often cause people to have choice paralysis. We have so many opportunities and paths ahead of us, we may feel overwhelmed at choosing one. And if you do choose one, you may spend all your time wondering what was down the ones you didn't take, instead of appreciating the journey of the path you're on. It's a unique problem, and one relatively new to the human experience. I could live a thousand years and not have enough time to do everything I want. But I suppose that lends a certain beauty to the choices we make in life. The time I spend with my wife is colored sweeter because I have prized that moment with her over all other possibilities. Same for slingshots, or work, books, etc.


A very wise man once told me. The road less taken is usually that way for a reason.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hell I jump from any thing including airplanes but your right stuff won't make you happy money don't make you a better person and most of my favorite things are stuff I made myself.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ghost sad it perfectly


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend of mine was in an accident last week which prompted me to start my thoughts on Mikes awesome post with telling about this wreck. My friend is running 50 mph on a two lane highway when out of nowhere this little SUV hit him from behind and totaled their car‍♂ Thankfully no one was hurt other than a couple bruises. When this person was asked how to get a hold of her parents they replied they didn’t know for sure. The next statement from their mouth was, the parents would be more upset about the car Ok on to my thoughts on not buying unnecessary STUFF. Making a slingshot not only teaches the kids wood working skills. It teaches respect, increases creativity and creates lifelong memories. Where I live trees are removed constantly to make more room to plant crops. In order to find a place to hunt, fish and cut a couple of forks for a slingshot, you have to ask for permission to go onto the farmers land. Out of respect, my Father would have me go to the farmers house and ask them for permission to go onto their land, even if we knew them. We always took them a token of our appreciation. That has stayed with me to this day. Making a Natty helps their creativity, carving and design skills. Bottom line “it creates lasting memories


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

While on a Sunday drive with my parents, we stopped by a roadside park to rest and enjoy the afternoon. I get out of the car ask for my knife and head over to a tree where I see this awesome fork for a slingshot. The very first chop I feel this %#$&*§!!!!! Excruciating pain it was a type of thorn tree. My parents try to remove the thorn, but that was not going to happen. They take me back to town, call our family Dr, go to his office where he removes the the thorn and puts a couple stitches in it and gave me some change to buy a treat for being good at first glance this isn’t a good memory, but as I look back I learned a lot. The Dr didn’t have to go to the office, he didn’t have to give me any money and since my Father had done wood working projects for him I later found out there was no charge. From that day on, I made sure the trees I got a fork out of were not a thorn tree


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Tag said:


> While on a Sunday drive with my parents, we stopped by a roadside park to rest and enjoy the afternoon. I get out of the car ask for my knife and head over to a tree where I see this awesome fork for a slingshot. The very first chop I feel this %#$&*§!!!!! Excruciating pain it was a type of thorn tree. My parents try to remove the thorn, but that was not going to happen. They take me back to town, call our family Dr, go to his office where he removes the the thorn and puts a couple stitches in it and gave me some change to buy a treat for being good at first glance this isn't a good memory, but as I look back I learned a lot. The Dr didn't have to go to the office, he didn't have to give me any money and since my Father had done wood working projects for him I later found out there was no charge. From that day on, I made sure the trees I got a fork out of were not a thorn tree


Great stories Tag! I didn't see these till today (sometimes I get overwhelmed with the notifications). There is some real wisdom to be gleaned from the older generations, and in our rush to embrace technology and modernity we may overlook it. I grew up playing baseball every summer on a city team. One year I had a chance to be in the local parade, and make $100 to boot. To a 10 year old boy that was a dream come true! The only problem was, the parade was the same day as a baseball game. My dad wouldn't let me go, saying that I had made a commitment to my teammates at the beginning of the year, and that promises are not to be broken, no matter how tempting the reward may be. I spent all week mad at him for costing me $100, but 20 years later that lesson still sticks with me.

Life is full of those little moments that can teach us lasting lessons. For me it was sports and time with my father. Woodworking and shooting sports can do the same thing though. Slingshots have been a great way for me to pursue a hobby free of financial strain or greed. It doesn't matter if you have a custom frame or a rough cut fork with braided office rubber. It you got rocks you can shoot and have fun! I'm still learning a lot of lessons daily, and these slingshots are doing a great job teaching me!


----------

